# Cant Create mu online server on windows vsta 64bit



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

database fail

joinserver.exe crash

gameserver.exe crash

everything get crash or error

help me
thx


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have the ports open for Mu online?


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

Doesn't matter of ports

its DATABASES


and yes i have the ON

when i had windows vista home premium 32 bit it worked

now on x64bit 

nothing work:/

help =P


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

its not game mate

i am trying to setup server 

host server lol xD


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

So when you click host it just gives you the database failure? The original files for the server may be corrupted.


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

hey , sry forlate reply but...

its cus MU Online its compatiable only with 32bit

but u have to configure ODBC.reg e.t.c to make it work.



ty for alll. enjoy


----------

